# helmet injury rockclimbing



## darkstar (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.rockclimbing.com/topic/103394 you dacide what helmet you want to wear huh?


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like a Monday or a Friday on the stitches.
Anybody got anything to say on polycarb helmets or what they think is the best protection?
Thanks


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 20, 2005)

thats gruesome


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 20, 2005)

darkstar said:


> http://www.rockclimbing.com/topic/103394 you dacide what helmet you want to wear huh?



so what do you wear when rock or ice climbing?


----------



## darkstar (Dec 21, 2005)

*.*

A brain bucket of course :bang:


----------



## luckycutter (Dec 21, 2005)

I think it is fair to say that the helmet took a lot of force from what was a major impact. Yes the scalp was chewed up, but normally an impact of that magnitude would have taken the head clean off, or atleast a major concussion. Most helmets of that nature are designed for a single impact of a base ball sized rock going at x miles an hour. Another thing to bare in mind is hat many such helmets are designed to last for only a few years as they do get brittle from exposure to the sun. Know your gear. Your life depends on it.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 21, 2005)

Actually standard is an 8lb steel ball dropped from 5 feet onto the headgear.
Your head in it at the time of test is optional 
-Ralph


----------



## moss (Dec 21, 2005)

Based on the description of the accident it sounds like the uncontrolled swing into an overhanging sharp-edged ledge during a rappel was more of a factor than what kind of helmet they were wearing.

That said, the ultra-light Petzl Meteor helmet that the victim was wearing doesn't inspire confidence. I can't imagine that an arborist would want to use the Meteor for day-to-day work, it just wouldn't hold up and it's not designed to.
-moss


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 23, 2005)

off the topic but did you all read on in that forum? They sound like us..LOL


----------



## notahacker (Dec 23, 2005)

Eagle1 said:


> off the topic but did you all read on in that forum? They sound like us..LOL



I noticed that too!


----------



## darkstar (Dec 23, 2005)

Im a member of several different rock climbing forums and while they do sound like us ,trust me on this one .Rockclimbers are much more petty and bichhyy. Climbers have this almost not understandable set of rules that we generally try to inforce on each other. One side is the trad climbers traditional climbers and the other sides are the sport climbers and the boulderers. Now you can be all threebut rockclimbers love to whine and moan about exactly what rules apply to what rocks . 
I find the tree climbers to be overall much more open to new ideas and less prone to point the finger. I generall get alot more out of reading the tree men post than the rockclimbers.


----------

